# Cloudy eyes, Fluke Gill?ic



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Recently I noticed one of my snakehead's got cloudy eyes,
I measured water Pmeters, ammonia, Ph 7.0, nitrite 0.
I've been doing water changes once every 3days, tried melafix, don't think it is working,
Should I wait and see if it will get better? I am thinking it could be parasites or gill flukes,
Is there any affective way to deal with Gill Fluke?

Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cloudy eyes normally mean water problem. Is it just 1 eye or both? 1 eye can be just rubbing an it will heal itself.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Apparently both eyes are cloudy, I checked water, and all good..
I noticed 1 more snakehead getting cloudy eyes as well..
I am treating them with medication now, doing 50% water change every 3 days.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Any idea guys


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

make sure Ammonia is not present? then I would put in hospital tank and start api fungas cure with salt right away!! as long as your sure water is perfect start meds asap!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Filterfish (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello...

My leopard bushfish has cloudy eyes, He is the only one with the problem. I have had him quarantined for a very long time. I medicated with Kusuri Wormer Plus medicine; Bought at http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11
And I also tried PraziPro medication. As all the information pointed to flukes.

Then I had happened to buy a medicine from the United Kingdom that was for something else and it came with a pamphlet. So you can look up cloudy eyes and see what the causes are. So one causes of cloudy eyes was PH issues; which I did not have. The other was Slime Disease; which is a parasite living on the fish. The symptoms are ,of course, the cloudy eyes, and the fish get like a white patches, if you can call it white. But what really caught my eye was him gulping air! The air gulping!

The first step I did was to add a medicated amount of salt to his tank ( 1 tsp per litre ) and turn his heater up to 86 degrees. This will apparently work, but

I was also warned that one of the bugs maybe very stubborn to kill...So while he was being medicated with salt and heat I sent for this medicine for the UK.

It is called~~ Interpet treatment No 7 For Anti-Slime and Velvet~~~ http://www.amazon.co.uk/Interpet-Tr...A1338/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=AJ205TMNCG22W

After a day and a night his eyes are still cloudy, but he is acting more normal for a Bushfish. No more gulping air and constantly moving. By the end of seven days I hope he is totally over it, but who knows another dose maybe needed.

Anyways, I felt I should plug my 2 cents worth in, in hopes that it may help some else... 

Just thought I would update my bushfish....I dosed him twice with anti-slime. Unfortunately I had a charcoal in the filter the second time  For the second dose had put him back into the main tank. So only one treatment really. He got distressed during that second time so I moved him back into quarantine and have now been treating him with Seachems Paraguard. I hope the first treatment of Interpet #7 killed the parasites and now maybe he will heal in the Paraguard. He is eating well, the white splotches are disappearing slowly. His eyes are still cloudy. I think he might be blind or close to it, as it has taken me so long to find something to help. Maybe he needs another dose of Interpet#7?

That is what is happening now. Hoping his eyes heal and white splotches disappear!


----------

